# Floyd Armstrong shoot- date is MAY 31. NOT June 7th!!!



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Please read through the original post for full prize list etc. I changed the date and unfortunately didn't update the first post on the original thread. Any questions please get in touch with me or with topper1018


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for posting the correction. See you on the 31st.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you !!


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

G'day Haileebird,

A bunch of us are coming from Ottawa and want to make sure that the 9AM start time is still correct. ...is it?


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

It sure is!


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Here are directions to the Floyd Armstrong Tournament from Belleville, which is Highway 62 South exit on the 401

https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/515+...c7231730!2m2!1d-77.3832315!2d44.1627589?hl=en


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Probably the last bump guys - Hope to see you all out there! Numbers are looking huge, weather is going to be amazing! Please come on out!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

9 am staggered start right ????


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Shotgun start


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

What is the course, wet, muddy or dead dry. Shot Napanee last weekend and it was the muddiest that I have ever seen anywhere. Want to bring the right footwear. Registration ends at what time?


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

It's is a 9 am shotgun start, so everyone should be there with intentions of being at your target and ready to loose your first arrow at 9 am. It's dry throughout the course, shouldn't have any problems at all


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Here you Tournament day:

It is a 9 am shotgun start, which means that at 9 am you are expected to be on your assigned target butt and read to shoot!

Please, please show up with lots of time to get through registration. There will be a tonne if people and we will try to do it as quickly as possible, even if you've pre-registered you will have to come and see me at the desk!

Practice area will close at 8:45, so please bare that in mind as well!

Also, there is NO debit, credit or cheques at the shoot! Please bring cash for your entry fee, lunch. Raffles and target sales at the end will also only be cash- any cheques, 13% will apply

Hope to see you all out there, have a great day!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks for info


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hailey could mike and I start at closet target please as mike just had knee surgery and I just had another stent put in my heart much appreciated.. thanks


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

You bet Ted, I'll make sure I put a note down in my book


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

TTT- Had everything ready to go and just finishing my last sight in, when I realized that my string on my Hoyt was starting to fray (my bad...  ), so I harvested parts I needed from that and tossed em on my Martin. Franken-bow is ready to go now! See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing you and frankenbow!


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

how is the road coming into parking area smooth or muddy


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Dry!


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Million thanks to Hailee and all involved in organization and volunteering for this shoot! Very, very good course, great food and nice people, perfect weather. What a day! You should do it more often guys.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you so much!! Looking forward to starting to plan the next one already! I think it can only get better from here !


----------

